# The perfect flat white



## williejohn (Apr 4, 2015)

Flatwhite drinkers

yourtips on your technique, would be appreciated

manythanks


----------



## sbrewster (Jan 28, 2015)

I also prefer flat whites.

I start with a slightly longer shot (18g in, 40-45 out, in 30s).

For the milk, I use approx 150ml skimmed and try not to get too much air/volume. Just a nice silky microfoam.

I tilt the cup and pour directly into the middle of the coffee with an even, steady pour.

Not sure if my technique is correct, but I do enjoy the results.

For the record I have a Fracino Piccino and Iberital MC2.


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Very similt to sbrewster. I find the bean makes a huge difference (obviously I know) Yirgacheffe has been the best for me so far.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

I do something similar with my Gaggia Classic/Ascaso i-1 setup. My favourite beans for this so far have been Kaffa Forest from ManCoCo (Darren makes it oh so much better at their small coffee bar in their roastery). I am really looking forward to using Colombian Suarez from Rave in my flat white, as I'm all about the chocolate notes. Even better going slightly larger but same proportions in Inker 8oz cups.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Oops its late and the painkillers have kicked in. I actually use double ristretto. So its 18g in and 30g out. I then do a split shot ristretto with one shot going with my double ristretto into my flat white and the other single ristretto going in SHMBO's cappa. I find I prefer the sweetness of ristretto in a flat white, its too easy for them to end up bitter when you have a longer shot and smaller percentage of microfoamed milk. YMMV.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

ridland

Have you tried Rave's Mocha Java? Notes of chocolate and nuts. Just finishing off my bag and tis rather tasty.

Thought I knew what most abbreviations used on the internet stood for but had to look up YMMV...your mileage may vary, for those who aren't clued up.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

doubleshot

I've only just order my first time from Rave. At the beginning of my hobby I was very loyal to my friends at ManCoCo but lately have branched out and tried beans from Coffee Compass and soon Rave. Probably next will try something from Hasbean, although with him being a mackem, not sure (haha). Rave have been very good to me with my first order. If you didn't see my other post, I will probably run out as new beans come in and don't have time to rest incoming beans. I asked Rave to send me Suarez beans which had already been rested. They only had freshly roasted so to get me past the resting time, they sent me 250g of some other beans which had been rested and did so for no cost. Not even additional shipping cost. Great customer service. I'm thinking I need to get some Serrano in before they run out again.

I'm of two minds about blends and Matt Perger's recent article confirmed some of my thinking about blends. Do Rave match the solubility of the component beans in their blends? I don't know. If they don't then you will be getting under extraction and over extraction within the same shot. Very thought provoking and having studied chemistry, it does make sense to me.

And this has gone off topic I think. I've got some good painkillers


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Yes I did read your comments made on the other thread regarding Rave's excellent customer service. Always good to see members sharing good experiences and not just the ones where things don't quite go smoothly!

I too shall be ordering some of that precious Cuban before it disappears again!

Will be starting on a range of beans I received today from Coffee Compass after tomorrow when I finish off the last of my Rave order.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

I've enjoyed my beans from Coffee Compass but not sure that they were really all that, if you know what I mean.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Which ones did you try and were they used in flat whites (trying to steer this slightly back on topic!)?


----------

